# Mass Effect 3: Männlicher Shepard in gleichgeschlechtlicher Sex-Szene - Youtube-Nutzer nicht erfreut



## Saturnine (2. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Männlicher Shepard in gleichgeschlechtlicher Sex-Szene - Youtube-Nutzer nicht erfreut* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Männlicher Shepard in gleichgeschlechtlicher Sex-Szene - Youtube-Nutzer nicht erfreut


----------



## Angeldust (2. März 2012)

Irgendwie passt das nicht zum Held der ganzen Galaxis ;o)

Aber im Prinzip ist wirklich nix dabei... warte auch schon bei SWTOR drauf, dass Darth Metzler eine homosexuelle Beziehung mit Darth Hächsler eingehen darf^^

Aber die Ignoranz der Amis was Homosexualität angeht ist immer wieder erheiternd und erschreckend zugleich.


----------



## Hawkins (2. März 2012)

Ich wette, wenn es ein weiblicher Shepard wär die ne Frau küsst hätte da kaum einer was dagegen, aber 2 Männer ist natürlich gleich ein Skandal! :p


----------



## NetZero (2. März 2012)

Man man man, manche Leute scheinen doch im letzten Jahrtausend zu leben. Lasst die Leute doch gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe praktizieren oder Dreierbeziehungen oder wasimmer... so lange einen das nicht selber betrifft oder man gezwungen wird, das selber zu machen. Wir wollen immer alle so aufgeklärt sein. In Wirklichkeit ist es manchmal schlimmer als im Mittelalter: "Wäääh, was, Du glaubst an den heiligen Apfel? Also ich bin ja Jünger von Winzigweich!", der ist schwul, die ist das, der jenes. Manchen würde es gut zu Gesicht stehen, erstmal vor der eigenen Tür zu kehren.


----------



## Farragut (2. März 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt das nicht zum Held der ganzen Galaxis ;o)
> 
> Aber im Prinzip ist wirklich nix dabei... warte auch schon bei SWTOR drauf, dass Darth Metzler eine homosexuelle Beziehung mit Darth Hächsler eingehen darf^^
> 
> Aber die Ignoranz der Amis was Homosexualität angeht ist immer wieder erheiternd und erschreckend zugleich.


 
glaubst du wirklich, dass sich das ganz alleine auf "Amis" beschränken wird? Intoleranz ist ein Problem der ganzen Menscheit, die kennt keine Grenzen oder Nationen...


----------



## tommy1977 (2. März 2012)

NetZero schrieb:


> Man man man, manche Leute scheinen doch im letzten Jahrtausend zu leben. Lasst die Leute doch gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe praktizieren oder Dreierbeziehungen oder wasimmer... so lange einen das nicht selber betrifft oder man gezwungen wird, das selber zu machen.



...oder es einem förmlich durch solche Publikmachung aufgezwungen wird. Warum wird Homosexualität immer so in den Vordergrund gespielt? Wenn es so selbstverständlich wäre, sollte man es behandeln wie die Beziehung von Lieschen und Klaus...nämlich gar nicht in der Öffentlichkeit. Aber diese "Hallo, ich bin ein Hinterlader und ihr müsst das jetzt alle toll finden!"-Propaganda geht mir langsam tierisch auf den Sack! Lasst jeden seine Neigungen ausleben, aber drängelt dieses Thema nicht in den Vordergrund...ich finde das zum Beispiel abartig.


----------



## HerrKarl (2. März 2012)

Von wegen Homophob.
Ich glaube das Problem ist nicht, dass es sowas in Mass Effect gibt.
Ich glaube das Problem ist eher, dass es absolut albern und hochnotpeinlich umgesetzt wurde. Wie auch schon in DA2. Nix neues von daher.
Biowares Autoren können mit solchen Charakteren einfach nicht umgehen. Und das haben sie jetzt schon mehrfach bewiesen. Trotzdem klatschen sie sie immer wieder in die Spiele.

Sollen sie sich doch ein Beispiel an diesem Hofmagier von The Witcher 2 nehmen (sein Name entfällt mir immer wieder). Der war auch vom anderen Ufer. Nur konnte man den auch ernst nehmen. Vor allem weil sich das Thema bei dem nicht so in den Vordergrund drängelte wie zB bei Anders aus DA2.


----------



## borammstein (2. März 2012)

oooommmmgggggg soo extrem schlimm das ganze universum wird vernichtet ooommmmggggg! xDDDDDD schlimmer als hitler! schlimmer als mord schlimmer als alles ! echt mann kann es wie ich grad masslos übertreiben! man sieht ja nix? gar nix!ein kuss und nichtmal ganze nackte männer xD


----------



## HMCpretender (2. März 2012)

Komisch, dass gegen lesbische Szenen nur selten jemand Einwände hat...


----------



## tommy1977 (2. März 2012)

borammstein schrieb:


> oooommmmgggggg soo extrem schlimm das ganze universum wird vernichtet ooommmmggggg! xDDDDDD schlimmer als hitler! schlimmer als mord schlimmer als alles ! echt mann kann es wie ich grad masslos übertreiben! man sieht ja nix? gar nix!ein kuss und nichtmal ganze nackte männer xD



Tasten vorsichtig vom Keyboard lösen, in ein kleines Säckchen geben und ab damit in die Waschmaschine. Dann ordentlich trocknen lassen und vorsichtig wieder am angestammten Platz einsetzen. So, jetzt sollte keine Taste mehr klemmen. ;o)


----------



## N7ghty (2. März 2012)

Find das Video nicht anstößig oder sowas, finds eher ein bisschen lächerlich gemacht.^^ Geht mir aber bei den übergeschlechtlichen Romanzen genauso.


----------



## tommy1977 (2. März 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Komisch, dass gegen lesbische Szenen nur selten jemand Einwände hat...


 
Es gibt eben Dinge, die sind ästhetisch und andere eklig. Hier gezeigtes fällt (wenn es auf die Spitze getrieben worden wäre) unter letzteres. Ich kenne einige Frauen, die das auch so sehen.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (2. März 2012)

Tja einige Menschen sind unseren Primaten dann doch noch ähnlicher als andere und sollten sich mit ihrer Meinung schnell wieder in ihre Baumkrone verziehen. Fortschritt heißt eben auch tolerant zu sein.

Ich finds net schlimm. Oft meckern wir das in Spielen vieles verteufelt wird, was bei Fim und Fernsehen schon längst Gang und Gäbe ist und dann widersprechen sich die Spieler selbst, indem sie sich dann bei dem Thema hier so aufregen und wie Kinder benehmen. Vllt. sollte man dann wirklich so starke Grenzen zwischen den verschienden Medienträgern ziehen, denn scheinbar will die Mehrheit das ja so.

Ach bevor jetzt jemand meckert, ich denke intolerant gegenüber Intoleranz darf man durchaus sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santhor2k (2. März 2012)

Hmm, also ich finde es auch etwas albern rüber gebracht... Aber ansonsten, wer eine solche Beziehung nicht will, bringt seinen Shepard erst gar nicht in diese Situation oder hat selbst dann noch genug Gesprächsoptionen, um "die Sache" zu beenden.

Interessant finde ich aber, dass wahrscheinlich keiner sich beschwert, wenn es dasselbe Video mit Femshep und Liara gäbe, und das finde ich schade.


----------



## hifumi (2. März 2012)

Ach Gottchen. Die Mehrzahl der User die ein Mass Effect Video anschauen sind vermutlich männlich. Ihnen gefällt es nicht eine homosexuelle Sexszene zu sehn, und deswegen drücken halt einige auf den Dislike Knopf. Warum sollten sie auch "Like" drücken wenn sie halt nicht schwul sind? Das heißt doch nicht, dass sie homophob sind oder intolerant gegenüber echten Schwulen oder sowas... es heißt lediglich, dass sie "ihren" Shepard nicht mit einem Kerl rummachen sehn wollen. Ich würde in die Dislikes nicht zu viel hineininterpretieren.

PS:
Viel empörender finde ich eigentlich diesen Satz: "Die Mass Effect 3-Entwickler von Bioware wollen seit jeher in ihren Spielen den größtmöglichen Handlungsfreiraum bieten."

Handlungsfreiraum? In Mass Effect!? Ich lach mich tot


----------



## DrProof (2. März 2012)

rababababa
Gaybotter


----------



## MChief0815 (2. März 2012)

Aber bei 2 Frauen ist es ok oder was?! Sie müssen sich das Video ja nicht angucken oder es im Spiel aktivieren. Vollidioten!


----------



## Viper0201 (2. März 2012)

Sind die Szenen eigentlich nicht das Resultat, der Entscheidungen die der Spieler trifft? Also wenn man Homosexuell spielt bekommt man auch Homosexuelle Szenen. Das ist doch genau wie bei Diablo 3 mit den Echtgeldauktionshaus - Es ist kein Zwang aber alle regen sich auf als wäre es einer.


----------



## Angeldust (2. März 2012)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Sind die Szenen eigentlich nicht das Resultat, der Entscheidungen die der Spieler trifft? Also wenn man Homosexuell spielt bekommt man auch Homosexuelle Szenen. Das ist doch genau wie bei Diablo 3 mit den Echtgeldauktionshaus - Es ist kein Zwang aber alle regen sich auf als wäre es einer.


 
Also statt Vorbild und Abtrünniger... Homo und Hetero-Punkte... da wär doch  mal was


----------



## DeathProof1992 (2. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> rababababa
> Gaybotter


 
Ich frage mich was dich zum erfahrenen Benutzer macht?


----------



## coolmodi1 (2. März 2012)

Homophobe menschen sind das eigentliche Problem, nicht Homosexuelle. Ich finde jeder der gegen Schwule (gegen Lesben hat eh nNiemand was ) propagiert steht auf dem gleichen level mit Rassisten!


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (2. März 2012)

wollt grad sagen.... ein weiblicher Commander, ders mit nem weiblichen NPC... hätte die gegenteilige Reaktion hervorgerufen...


----------



## borammstein (2. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Tasten vorsichtig vom Keyboard lösen, in ein kleines Säckchen geben und ab damit in die Waschmaschine. Dann ordentlich trocknen lassen und vorsichtig wieder am angestammten Platz einsetzen. So, jetzt sollte keine Taste mehr klemmen. ;o)


 wollte damit nur zeigen wie man es auch übertreiben kann! vorallem amerika! eine bones folge sieht man wie von einer leiche die haut abschmilzt oder rutscht! in der gleichen folgen zeigt man nicht wie die frau dem anderen die brüste zeigt! xD


----------



## fatal-illusion (2. März 2012)

BloodyMcHaggis schrieb:


> wollt grad sagen.... ein weiblicher Commander, ders mit nem weiblichen NPC... hätte die gegenteilige Reaktion hervorgerufen...


 
*signed* Ich bin selbst nich schwul, aber sowas geht mir auf'n "Sack"  Bei 2 Männern (wir ham 2012 btw) rumkotzen, ihhhhh bäääääh, ekelhaft, abartig etc...rumbrüllen, aber sich bei 2 weiblichen Chars dran *censored* Wenn scho, dann entweder ne klare Linie oder nach dem Motto "leben und leben lassen" handeln imo. Schlimm genug, dass man sich in einer "zivilisierten" Welt wie der unseren als "andersseiender, denkender w/e..." auch noch dafür verstecken/schämen sollt.


----------



## PuRe69 (2. März 2012)

können wir Gamer nicht auch mal eine Vorreiterrolle einnehmen und sowas blödes wie Homophobie einfach sein lassen?!


----------



## Angeldust (2. März 2012)

PuRe69 schrieb:


> können wir Gamer nicht auch mal eine Vorreiterrolle einnehmen und sowas blödes wie Homophobie einfach sein lassen?!


 
Schau dir mal die republikanischen Kandidaten in den USA an. Auch Gamer wählen... die wissen es nicht besser.

Selbstbefriedigung gibt nen krummen Rücken und Homosexualität ist ne Strafe Gottes... sei denn es sind Frauen, dann ists geil 

Es gibt in den Südstaaten der USA ne Kirche auf der steht God hates fags... was will man da noch zu sagen...


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Dinge, die sind ästhetisch und andere eklig. Hier gezeigtes fällt (wenn es auf die Spitze getrieben worden wäre) unter letzteres. Ich kenne einige Frauen, die das auch so sehen.


 
immer wieder trollig wenn Leute einfach mal besser garnichts sagen sollten, es dann aber doch tun

Vielleicht liegt das Problem einfach auch damit zusammen das nicht genug gefestigt bist wenn den Akt Mann/Mann per se ecklig findest oder einfach doof, was bei solchen Pannenaussagen auch eigentlich immer eine Option ist
Den Akt selbst auszuüben darf man schon ruhig ekelig finden, umgekehrt tun das Schwule auch, aber das ganze per se ablehnen weil nicht die Doppelteanzahl an "Primärbeuteschema" vorhanden ist, ist reichlich schwach Argumentiert

Und naja, warum nicht? Sonst hatte der Commander doch schon immer ein breites Spektrum an vorlieben, warum neber Maskenfetisch nicht auch Bisexualität?


----------



## Oximoron12345 (2. März 2012)

Tjaja....wären es 2 Frauen gewesen hätten sich die "kleinen Jungs" nicht wieder einbekommen vor sabbern....

Ganz ehrlich? Gleiches recht für alle, wenn euer weiblicher Shepard eine Frau abschleppen kann, sollte es genauso möglich sein für den männlichen Shepard nen Kerl abzuschleppen...

Und soll ich euch was verraten? -Keiner zwingt euch dazu eine 2 Männer Beziehung zu starten^^


----------



## stawacz (2. März 2012)

also ganz ehrlich,,generell hab ich ja die gleiche meinung wie die meisten hier,,jeder wie er mag,,,nur muss das in nem videospiel sein???

ich meine jetzt nichmal den gleichgeschlechtlichen akt,,ich meine sexualität generell,,hier und da mal nen nackten npc ok,,aber muss ich nun in jedem zweiten spiel rumpoppen können???mmn völlig überflüssig und trägt auch nich wirklich zur atmo bei....


----------



## Twyki (2. März 2012)

.. weiß ganz ehrlich nicht was ich davon halten soll. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Homosexuelle, doch irgendwie will mir ein homosexueller Männlicher Shepard  einfach nicht ins Bild passen. In ME 1 + 2 hatte er nur Romanzen mit Frauen bzw. Asari UND JETZT einfach mal so soll er schwul werden.. Blaah.. irgendwie komm ich mir grade vor als würd ich von der DA2 Homowalze überfahren wo man bei jedem Charakter egal welches Geschlechts eine Beziehung eingehen kann und muss wenn man Zuneigung aufbauen will... Wenn einem das genauso aufs Auge gedrückt wird  bekommt ME3 für mich einen sehr dumpfen Nachgeschmack. wie gesagt .. will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf wie man das Nach zwei Teilen einfach so ummodeln kann das MaleShep Bi/schwul ist/sein kann .. FemShep hat schon im ersten Teil eine Beziehung mit Liara haben können.. die Option bestand also schon seit dem ersten teil. Ka was ich davon halten soll.. Solangs mir nicht aufs Auge gedrückt wird stört es mich sicher nicht weiter


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich,,generell hab ich ja die gleiche meinung wie die meisten hier,,jeder wie er mag,,,nur muss das in nem videospiel sein???
> 
> ich meine jetzt nichmal den gleichgeschlechtlichen akt,,ich meine sexualität generell,,hier und da mal nen nackten npc ok,,aber muss ich nun in jedem zweiten spiel rumpoppen können???mmn völlig überflüssig und trägt auch nich wirklich zur atmo bei....


 
hm, kommt drauf an wie das eingefügt wird


----------



## Kerusame (2. März 2012)

ich finds zwar nicht gerade prickelnd aber wayne?!
den einzigen denen das ein richtiger dorn im auge ist sind die erzkonservativen repuplikaner born in USA, welche sich eh schon seit eh und je über die homosexuellen möglichkeiten in ME aufregen...
im endeffekt, kommen nur die leute drauf die auch versuchen mit gleichgeschlechtlichen figuren in engeren kontakt zu treten, wird mir also nie passieren ^^


----------



## Zerth (2. März 2012)

Das war doch schon in Dragon Age 1 mit dem schwulen Elf möglich .. wenn man im ein paar Hasenlederstiefel geschenkt hat.


----------



## Mothman (2. März 2012)

Völlig paradox. In der Welt treiben es Kreaturen UNTERSCHIEDLICHER Spezies miteinander ... aber gleichgeschlechtliches innerhalb einer Spezies ist natürlich völlig eklig.


----------



## UthaSnake (2. März 2012)

Wenn ne weibliche Shepard mit ner gleichgeschlechtlichen Person rummacht, sitzen diese ganzen pickeligen, wampentragenden Freaks vorm PC und finden das geil; sobald aber zwei Männer rummachen drehen sie durch weil sie sich nicht länger ein vor den pixelgestalten ein wichsen können! 
Mehr als armselig!

Allerdings finde ich es genauso heuchlerisch zu sagen: Sexszenen wie in Fahrenheit und Heavy Rain (und noch mehr....) sind in Ordnung, erwachsene Spiele sollten auch erwachsene Kunst beinhalten etc..., aber bei ner Schwulenszene dann wieder zu hinterfragen, ob das nötig sei...

Ich finde das weder schlimm, noch würd ich das hinterfragen!
Bei diesen erotischen Szenen wird man sicherlich kein Porno zu Gesicht bekommen.
Und wenn sich küssende Männer (oder Frauen!), die sich liebevoll streicheln, in Deutschland (unter den Gamern) immer noch so für so viel negatives Aufsehen sorgen ist das einfach nur arm!

"Ihhhh! Schwule!" ...ABER nackt-patches für so ziemlich jede Spieleheldin auf der Platte haben, gleich neben dem Pronordner! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## SentryBot02 (2. März 2012)

och jetz regt euch halt auf...ist typisch Mass Effect: Schockierendes zu sehen gibts nicht (sähe wohl eh eher lächerlich aus) und es wird halt als Gimmick eingebaut. Wers machen will solls, wer nicht nicht. Zumal man ja auch im Video sieht, dass es genug Möglcihkeiten gibt dem Typ (wer ist das überhaupt?) zu sagen, dass man nix von ihm will.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. März 2012)

tja  entweder man spielt gleich female shepard oder lässt es sein 
wär ich schwul würd ich mich dadurch beleidigt fühlen das er wie ne billige *** redet.  
z.b. bei sätzen wie "searching for the reeeaal tight men" oder "i am  eyecandy too" da wirds richtig geschmacklos


----------



## Mothman (2. März 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> tja  entweder man spielt gleich female shepard oder lässt es sein
> wär ich schwul würd ich mich dadurch beleidigt fühlen das er wie ne billige *** redet.
> z.b. bei sätzen wie "searching for the reeeaal tight men" oder "i am  eyecandy too" da wirds richtig geschmacklos


Sind halt auch Spiele wie GTA 4 (Gay Tony z.B.) die nicht unbedingt zum Verständnis/zur Toleranz beitragen. Mehr Klischee geht ja nicht. 

Ich selbst bin auch nicht schwul. Kenne aber viele Schwule. Und nicht keiner einer davon ist so eine richtige "Tucke" wie sie oft dargestellt wird.

Sicher wissen es die meisten hier, aber der Herr hier ist auch ein bekennender Homosexueller und in seiner Branche ist das kein Malus, sondern wird einfach akzeptiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ickis99 (2. März 2012)

Ich werde im Spiel wohl auch kaum diese Richtung in den Beziehungen einschlagen. Es sei denn es ist mit Shepard und Garrus möglich, die beiden wären ein echt süßes Paar


----------



## Chris1q1q (2. März 2012)

ich habe nichts gegen schwule, aber ein schwuler commander shephard der die galaxie rettet?
Das finde ich ein wenig... unpassend.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2012)

Dabei gibt es für Homosexuelle doch mittlerweile viele Spiele, wie z.b. Arno2070, Homofront oder Rid-dick.
Und ich sehe das auch aus positiver Sicht: Wenn Männer Männer lieben, dann hab ich doch die größere Auswahl an Frauen


----------



## Mothman (2. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es für Homosexuelle doch mittlerweile viele Spiele, wie z.b. Arno2070, Homofront oder Rid-dick.


 
Assassins Glied. 

Oder "The Manhole" .. das gibt es wirklich. "Manhole" heißt aber nur "Tunnel" oder so.
The Manhole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aber wir schweifen ab. Für Albernheiten bin ich einfach immer zu haben.


----------



## fatal-illusion (2. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Sind halt auch Spiele wie GTA 4 (Gay Tony z.B.) die nicht unbedingt zum Verständnis/zur Toleranz beitragen. Mehr Klischee geht ja nicht.
> 
> Ich selbst bin auch nicht schwul. Kenne aber viele Schwule. Und nicht keiner einer davon ist so eine richtige "Tucke" wie sie oft dargestellt wird.



Bingo, das is wohl das Bild, welches diese "pfui, eklig bääääh" Rufe forciert, das Bild des Schwulen, der mit Prosecco um sich wirft, im rosa Tutu zu "I will survive" durch die Wohnung tanzt etc....ich hab selbst 3 Schwule in meinem Freundeskreis, denen das Aussenstehende nie und nimmer ansehen/merken würden. Aber Medien picken natürlich auch nur solche oben angeführte Extrembeispiele raus, Einschaltquoten über alles 

Wie auch unten von Jemandem erwähnt versteh ich die Aufregung nicht, es wird ja niemand gezwungen diesen Weg einzuschlagen, die OPTION darauf find ich sowohl für male als auch fem Sheps berechtigt - über die Sinnfrage ließe sich wohl ewig diskutieren -, von daher...why not.

PS: Ich hätt ja in nem Jahr oder so gern mal ne Statistik - klar unmöglich  - wieviele Heteromänner eine fem Shep erstellt haben, genau aus DEM Grund


----------



## N7ghty (2. März 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> ich habe nichts gegen schwule, aber ein schwuler commander shephard der die galaxie rettet?
> Das finde ich ein wenig... unpassend.


 Dann würd ich dir raten, den schwulen Weg bei ME3 nicht einzuschlagen.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. März 2012)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> *signed* *Ich bin selbst nich schwul*, aber sowas geht mir auf'n "Sack"


Ich finds lustig, dass das immer erwähnt werden muss, scheinbar hat man ja doch Angst für so nen "ekligen Schwulen" gehalten zu werden, wenn man das nicht anfügt. (Bei aller Toleranz aber DAS muss auf jeden Fall verhindert werden) 



fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Bei 2 Männern *(wir ham 2012 btw)* rumkotzen, ihhhhh bäääääh, ekelhaft, abartig etc...rumbrüllen, aber sich bei 2 weiblichen Chars dran *censored*


 Da ändert doch das Datum auch nix dran, auch 2050 wird ein heterosexueller Mann zwei attraktive Frauen, die es treiben, noch ästhetisch und sexy finden, im Gegensatz zu Szenen wo sich zwei Männer beglücken.

Das es die Möglichkeit im Spiel gibt stört mich allerdings nicht, ich muss es mir ja nicht antun, mit einem männlichen Protagonisten andere Kerle anzubaggern und zu vögeln, wer Bock drauf hat dem soll es doch freigestellt sein.


----------



## xotoxic242 (2. März 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> ich habe nichts gegen schwule, aber ein schwuler commander shephard der die galaxie rettet?
> Das finde ich ein wenig... unpassend.


 
Wieso? Solange es die passende Rosa N7 Rüstung als DLC gibt is doch alles geschmeidig. *rofl*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. März 2012)

Der einzige Aspekt an der Sache, der mich etwas irritiert ist, dass sie das erst im dritten Teil einführen. 



Spoiler



ja, einführen! gnhihii


 

Wäre das von Teil 1 an auch für Herrn Shepard möglich gewesen (seine weibliche Version war ja auch dort bereits etwas "flexibler"), würde das irgendwie nicht so seltsam anmuten, aber nun gut.


----------



## Mothman (2. März 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig, dass das immer erwähnt werden muss, scheinbar hat man ja doch Angst für so nen "ekligen Schwulen" gehalten zu werden, wenn man das nicht anfügt. (Bei aller Toleranz aber DAS muss auf jeden Fall verhindert werden)


Naja, im Grunde sagt man damit hauptsächlich eher aus: "Man muss nicht selbst schwul sein, um das zu tolerieren.".
Aber ich weiß schon was du meinst. 
Ich habe nachdem ich meinen Text abgeschickt habe vorhin auch kurz darauf "bereut", dass ich erwähnt habe dass ich nicht schwul bin. Weil es ja eigentlich garnicht zur Sache tut.

"Peinlich, peinlich. Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich nicht schwul bin."


----------



## tDeece (3. März 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Der einzige Aspekt an der Sache, der mich etwas irritiert ist, dass sie das erst im dritten Teil einführen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es war ursprünglich möglich eine homosexuelle Beziehung zu Kaidan zu initiieren (weiß gerade nicht ob Femshep+Ashley möglich gewesen wäre), das wurde aber vor Veröffentlichung des Spiels wieder entfernt. War den Kollegen von Bioware dann wohl doch zu "heikel".


----------



## Enisra (3. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Assassins Glied.
> 
> Aber wir schweifen ab. Für Albernheiten bin ich einfach immer zu haben.


 
naja, das kann eh kein Zufall sein dass das Spiel auch mAss Effect heißt 
Und alles passiert während man mit seinem Space Cruiser eine Mission auf Uranus absolviert

Ne, wie kindisch, aber Lustig, aber nu genug mit billigen Witzen

Btw.: Hat Fox News eigentlich so wieder ihren Anfall bekommen? Die haben sich doch schon beim Zweier wegen der Andeutung aufgeregt. Die müsste man auch mal Fragen wieso die Götter angeblich was gegen Schwule haben, aber dann auch Flamingos geschaffen haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2012)

Verstehe die Reaktionen ehrlich gesagt nicht,
Als Spieler hat man doch völlig freie Hand, zu welcher sexuellen Orientierung der eigene Sheppard tendieren kann.
Niemand wird gezwungen, seinen Charakter zum homosexuellen Weltenretter zu machen, Aber für die die es gerne machen wollen, ist es doch eine gegebene Handlungsoption. Warum also die Aufregung ?
Ich bevorzuge auch den Hetero-Weg meines Alter Ego, da kann mir doch alles andere doch relativ egal sein. Ich sehe keinen Grund die Möglichkeit zu unterbinden, nur weil manche "Homo-Hasser" sich von sowas mehr oder minder angewidert fühlen.

Mit einem Wort: Engstirnig ! Aber sowas von !


----------



## Palas78 (3. März 2012)

Moin!

Vorweg: Ich bin schwul - haltet davon was ihr wollt.

Die Aussage, Lebsensex ist ästhetisch Schwulensex dagegen eckelig ist eine sehr subjektive Sichtweise. Ich für meinen Teil würde zwar auch sagen, dass zwei Frauen, die sich küssen, ein ästhetischer Anblick sein können, aber zwei nackte Frauen beim Sex ... äh .. das muss nicht unbedingt sein (und ja, ich habe in der Selbstfindungsphase auch Pornos mit Lesben-Szenen gesehen - da frage ich mich, wie man das Schwulen-Shep-Vid albern und peinlich finden kann *augenroll*). Ich finde als Heteromann darf man Schwulensex durchaus unästhetisch finden (um es mal freundlich zu formulieren), aber muss man sich aufregen, dass es die Möglichkeit dazu im Game gibt? Niemand wird gezwungen, nen Mann anzugraben und sich sich ein Video mit der Übershrift "Shepard Gay-Sex" anzusehen. Ich rege mich ja auch nicht auf, dass es soviele Hetero-Romanzen und Sexszenen gibt 

Ich kenne übrigens auch ein paar Frauen, die Lesensex eher eckelig finden - nur so by the way.

Zum Thema Homosexualität in Games: Das ist m. E. ne nette Facette, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich notwendig. Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich begrüße. Weil es vielleicht hilft, dass Homosexualität als eine "normale" (eigentlich nen ziemlich diskriminierdes Wort, findet ihr nicht?) Lebensweise akzeptiert wird.

Schön fände ich es, wenn das Thema dann ein wenig glaubwürdiger angegangen wird. Zevran und Anders waren in DA schon ein wenig strange. Obwohl ich z. B, Weiter Himmel aus Jade Empire und Fenris aus DA2 nicht schlecht dargestellt fand.

So schlecht fand ich das obrige Vid da eigentlich gar nicht. Anstatt zu sagen "Hey ich bin schwul" kann man auch erwähnen, dass man einen Freund hat (so mache ich es oft, finde es blöd zu sagen, "ich bin schwul", es erwähnt ja auch niemand, dass er hetero ist - vom PArnter wird aber schon mal erzählt) oder eben, dass man nicht so auf Frauen steht. Gut, irgenwie wird dann ne Weichspülnummer draus, aber wa solls. Da gibt es ja auch 

Auf der anderen Seite kommen Frauen in Games ja oft auch nicht gut weg  -entweder als Schlampen (Isabella) oder als unschuldige Idealistin (Lelianna). Ich fand da Ashley als knallharte Marine, mit engen Bezeihung zu ihren Schwestern und Hang zur Poesie mal eine angenehme Abwechlung - weil weit weg vom Klischee. Ich habe in ME 1 auch einen Durchgang mit nem abtrünnigen Shep + Ash Romance gemacht. Irgendwie gand ich, dass das gut passte.

Meine vorbildliche FemShep hatte übrigens ne Romance mit Liara - und habe die  "Sexszene" ohne Brechreiz überlebt *lach*

Letztlich sind die meisten Games dann doch von Hetero-Männern für Hetero-Männer gemacht und fnde gut, dass Bioware da einfach mehr Optionen einbauen will.

Immerhin sind nach Schätzungen ca. 5-15 % der Bevölkerung schwul und die haben meistens ne gute Kaufkraft, weil im Regelfall kein Unterhalt zu zahlen ist  

Soweit mal ein paar Meinungen von mir

*Bitte applaudieren oder lästern Sie jetzt*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. März 2012)

Palas78 schrieb:


> (...)
> Auf der anderen Seite kommen Frauen in Games ja oft auch nicht gut weg  -entweder als Schlampen (Isabella) oder als unschuldige Idealistin (Lelianna). Ich fand da Ashley als knallharte Marine, mit engen Bezeihung zu ihren Schwestern und Hang zur Poesie mal eine angenehme Abwechlung - weil weit weg vom Klischee. Ich habe in ME 1 auch einen Durchgang mit nem abtrünnigen Shep + Ash Romance gemacht. Irgendwie gand ich, dass das gut passte.



Ashley empfand ich aufgrund ihrer latenten Alienfeindlichkeit immer als etwas suspekt. Ich glaube, sie wäre bei mir auch dann explodiert, wenn ich einen männlichen Shepard gespielt hätte. 
Isabela war mir da irgendwie sympathischer, so stereotyp sie auf den ersten Blick (haha) vielleicht wirken mag. 




tDeece schrieb:


> Es war ursprünglich möglich eine homosexuelle Beziehung zu Kaidan zu initiieren (weiß gerade nicht ob Femshep+Ashley möglich gewesen wäre), das wurde aber vor Veröffentlichung des Spiels wieder entfernt. War den Kollegen von Bioware dann wohl doch zu "heikel".


 Ah, gut zu wissen und schade, dass sie das erst jetzt ins Spiel bringen, so erscheint es etwas unglaubwürdiger...aber in der Stunde der letzten Schlacht, überdenkt vielleicht jeder noch einmal sein bisheriges Leben.


----------



## tommy1977 (3. März 2012)

Letzte Antwort meinerseits zum Thema:

Jeder, der sich hier gegen die quasi Aufdränglung solcher Szenen äußert, wird als rückständig und diskrimminierend hingestellt. Jeder der sich hier äußert, stolz darauf zu sein, dass er Deutscher ist, wird als Rassist abgestempelt. Merkt ihr eigentlich noch, dass hier scheinbar nur noch die scheinheilige, von unseren Möchtegern-Politikern propagiert Main-Stream-Meinung als richtig akzeptiert wird und alles andere als falsch abgetan wird? Denkt mal drüber nach! Ohne Heteros gibt es bald keine Menschheit mehr und ebenso gibt es bald nur noch Moslems, wenn man der weltpolitischen Entwicklung weithin so zusieht, wie es momentan gemacht wird. Und nein, ich habe nichts gegen Schwule oder Ausländer. Mich stinkt nur dieses Hervorheben an, welches zu jeder Möglichkeit praktiziert wird. Seht lieber zu, dass unseren Kindern/Jugendlichen feste Werte und Tugenden vermittelt werden, welche im Leben weiterhelfen. Und das Paradoxe an der Sache ist, dass in meinem Umkreis 90% der Leute genauso denken, ohne Schwule zu diskrimminieren oder mit erhobener rechter Hand durch die Straßen zu spazieren. Und jetzt hackt ruhig weiter auf mich ein, um eure Doppelmoral zur Schau zu stellen.


----------



## Enisra (3. März 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ashley empfand ich aufgrund ihrer latenten Alienfeindlichkeit immer als etwas suspekt. Ich glaube, sie wäre bei mir auch dann explodiert, wenn ich einen männlichen Shepard gespielt hätte.
> Isabela war mir da irgendwie sympathischer, so stereotyp sie auf den ersten Blick (haha) vielleicht wirken mag.


 
tja, deswegen hab ich auch die Kaidan-Option in Teil 1 gezohen 



tommy1977 schrieb:


> Letzte Antwort meinerseits zum Thema:
> 
> Jeder, der sich hier gegen die quasi Aufdränglung solcher Szenen äußert, wird als rückständig und diskrimminierend hingestellt. Jeder der sich hier äußert, stolz darauf zu sein, dass er Deutscher ist, wird als Rassist abgestempelt. Merkt ihr eigentlich noch, dass hier scheinbar nur noch die scheinheilige, von unseren Möchtegern-Politikern propagiert Main-Stream-Meinung als richtig akzeptiert wird und alles andere als falsch abgetan wird? Denkt mal drüber nach! Ohne Heteros gibt es bald keine Menschheit mehr und ebenso gibt es bald nur noch Moslems, wenn man der weltpolitischen Entwicklung weithin so zusieht, wie es momentan gemacht wird. Und nein, ich habe nichts gegen Schwule oder Ausländer. Mich stinkt nur dieses Hervorheben an, welches zu jeder Möglichkeit praktiziert wird. Seht lieber zu, dass unseren Kindern/Jugendlichen feste Werte und Tugenden vermittelt werden, welche im Leben weiterhelfen. Und das Paradoxe an der Sache ist, dass in meinem Umkreis 90% der Leute genauso denken, ohne Schwule zu diskrimminieren oder mit erhobener rechter Hand durch die Straßen zu spazieren. Und jetzt hackt ruhig weiter auf mich ein, um eure Doppelmoral zur Schau zu stellen.


 
ähm nein 
das was du hast nennt sich Latente Homophobie und irgendwo auch eine Latente Islamophbie . . .
vorallem ist der Space Cruiser Shepard ja nicht mal Schwul Schlaule, er ist wenn bisexuel
Und was hat das mit Doppelmoral zu tun? Weißt du überhaupt was das Wort bedeutet? Warscheinlich nicht wenn man sich anschaut wie da versuchst deine unterschwelligen Abneigungen gegen alles was nicht Mitteleuropäischem Wertesystem von vor 500 Jahren entspricht zu rechtfertigen. Eher sind Typen wie du, die dafür gesorgt haben das man aufgrund seiner Herkunft angefeindet wird!
Wo ist das Problem das man es begrüßt das Leute, am besten noch Freunde, ihre Neigungen offen Ausleben können und sich nicht mehr verstellen und am besten das nur im Stillen Kämmerlein ausführen müssen, will nicht jeder so leben? Willkommen in der Zukunft, du hast gerade einen Zeitsprung von mehr als 300 Jahren hinter dir!

Kleiner, schreib wirklich nichts mehr, du steckst schon tief im Treibsand und wenn du weiter strampelst, gehts nur noch schneller unter, versinke einfach nur still und leise


----------



## tommy1977 (3. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> tja, deswegen hab ich auch die Kaidan-Option in Teil 1 gezohen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und genau das meine ich! Was ist falsch an jahrhunderte alten Wertevorstellungen? Was ist falsch an einer klaren Vorstellung, wie einem die Welt gefallen würde? Was ist falsch daran, sich gegen Dinge zu äußern, die nicht in das eigenen Weltbild passen? Was ist eigentlich überhaupt falsch daran, seine Meinung zu äußern und Dinge anzusprechen, die meiner Meinung nach unnormal sind? Was hat das Datum damit zu tun, ob man Homos akzeptiert oder nicht? Was hat das Datum damit zu tun, dass man zu seiner eigenen Nation steht und die globale Vermischung nicht gutheißt? Warum feinde ich Leute aufgrund ihrer Herkunft an? (Ich hab nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich was gegen Ausländer habe!) Und das sarkastische "Kleiner" kannst du stecken lassen! Dies zeugt von mangelnden Argumenten. Ach ja...unterschwellig rechtfertige ich hier gar nichts. Ich äußere maximal meine Meinung offen *Punkt!*

Ich weiß, ich habe mein "Versprechen" gebrochen und mich doch nochmal geäußert. Aber solche Unterstellungen kann man einfach nicht stehen lassen. Akzeptiere einfach, dass es immer noch Menschen gibt, welche auf traditionelle Werte bauen, ohne altmodisch zu sein.


----------



## Enisra (3. März 2012)

Schlaule
wenn dein Typus schon am Anfang des Lebens Standard gewesen wär, dann wären wir alle immer noch Einzeller, wobei solche die so denken zum glück nur noch den Intellekt und den Weitblick mit ihnen teilen
Immerhin ignorierst auch gut die Frage: Wo ist das Problem das man es begrüßt das Leute, am besten noch Freunde,  ihre Neigungen offen Ausleben können und sich nicht mehr verstellen und  am besten das nur im Stillen Kämmerlein ausführen müssen, *will nicht  jeder so leben?*
Auch könnte man wirklich fragen was so schlimm ist daran Frauen wie Gegenstände zu behandeln, das hat auch ein paar Tausend Jahre Funktioniert, aber was sagt das aus? Eigentlich nur das manche immer noch gerne in der Vergangenheit leben und das man Gewisse Dinge zu lange Falsch gemacht hat

Naja, wie gesagt, stampel nicht weiter, geh einfach so mit ein bisschen restwürde unter


----------



## tommy1977 (3. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Schlaule
> wenn dein Typus schon am Anfang des Lebens Standard gewesen wär, dann wären wir alle immer noch Einzeller, wobei solche die so denken zum glück nur noch den Intellekt und den Weitblick mit ihnen teilen
> Immerhin ignorierst auch gut die Frage: Wo ist das Problem das man es begrüßt das Leute, am besten noch Freunde,  ihre Neigungen offen Ausleben können und sich nicht mehr verstellen und  am besten das nur im Stillen Kämmerlein ausführen müssen, *will nicht  jeder so leben?*
> Auch könnte man wirklich fragen was so schlimm ist daran Frauen wie Gegenstände zu behandeln, das hat auch ein paar Tausend Jahre Funktioniert, aber was sagt das aus? Eigentlich nur das manche immer noch gerne in der Vergangenheit leben und das man Gewisse Dinge zu lange Falsch gemacht hat
> ...



Keine Ahnung, was DU von mir willst? Ich bewahre meine Würde auf meine Weise und habe lediglich meine Meinung geäußert, ohne hier jemandem was aufdrängeln zu wollen. DU bist doch der(die?)jenige, welche(r) diese Laune der Natur ins Schema des "normalen" rücken und somit als Standard etablieren will. Nochmals zum langsam mitschreiben: Akzeptiere einfach, dass es Menschen gibt, die althergebrachte Werte höher ansiedeln als die "modernen" Ansichten. Was das bringt, sieht man doch, wenn man nur die Augen aufmacht. Jeder macht, was er will und die Welt besteht aus rosa Blümchen. Bleib einfach in deiner verklärten "Jeder kann machen, was er will"-Welt und freue dich auf das was kommen wird. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mothman (3. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Letzte Antwort meinerseits zum Thema:
> 
> Jeder, der sich hier gegen die quasi Aufdränglung solcher Szenen äußert, wird als rückständig und diskrimminierend hingestellt. Jeder der sich hier äußert, stolz darauf zu sein, dass er Deutscher ist, wird als Rassist abgestempelt. Merkt ihr eigentlich noch, dass hier scheinbar nur noch die scheinheilige, von unseren Möchtegern-Politikern propagiert Main-Stream-Meinung als richtig akzeptiert wird und alles andere als falsch abgetan wird? Denkt mal drüber nach! Ohne Heteros gibt es bald keine Menschheit mehr und ebenso gibt es bald nur noch Moslems, wenn man der weltpolitischen Entwicklung weithin so zusieht, wie es momentan gemacht wird. Und nein, ich habe nichts gegen Schwule oder Ausländer. Mich stinkt nur dieses Hervorheben an, welches zu jeder Möglichkeit praktiziert wird. *Seht lieber zu, dass unseren Kindern/Jugendlichen feste Werte und Tugenden vermittelt werden,* welche im Leben weiterhelfen. Und das Paradoxe an der Sache ist, dass in meinem Umkreis 90% der Leute genauso denken, ohne Schwule zu diskrimminieren oder mit erhobener rechter Hand durch die Straßen zu spazieren. Und jetzt hackt ruhig weiter auf mich ein, um eure Doppelmoral zur Schau zu stellen.


Und was haben Schwule und Moslems mit Wertvorstellungen zu tun? Meinst du die haben dort keinen Platz?
Du wirfst hier einfach pauschal Doppelmoral vor, nur weil du von dir selbst auf andere schließt.


----------



## Enisra (3. März 2012)

nein
deine Würde hast du mit deinem Homophoben Texten längst verspielt

Ach ja, wenn ich die wahl habe zwischen einer Weltoffenen Welt und so einem Pseudofaschismus, ich glaub da muss ich nicht wirklich lange überlegen was die einzig gute Wahl ist


----------



## Palas78 (3. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Letzte Antwort meinerseits zum Thema:
> 
> Jeder, der sich hier gegen die quasi Aufdränglung solcher Szenen äußert, wird als rückständig und diskrimminierend hingestellt. (...)
> 
> ...


 
@tommy:

Zuerst: Von einer Quasi-Aufdrängung zu reden finde ich gewagt. Natürlich wird mit dem Vid und der Meldung ne Menge Wirbel produziert, aber eben nur, weil die Mehr der Leute die 500 Jahre alten Wertvorstellungen im Kopf haben und damit Homos im Spiel eben noch etwas Besonderes und damit Medienwirksam sind. In den Nachrichten werden ja überwiegend ungewöhnliche Mitteilungen gemacht, weil es keinen Menschen inteessiert, dass für Herrn Mustermann heute ein völlig ereignisloser Tag war.

In den Spielen selbst hatte ich nie das Gefühl, dass das Spiel dir eine Homo-Romanze aufdrückt. Insofern könntest du auch einfach drüber stehen, oder?

Was die 500 Jahre alte Wertevorstellungen betrifft: Da gebe ich Dir sogar im Grunde Recht.Ich würde mich selbst nicht als gläubig bezeichnen, aber die christilchen Ideale von Nächstenliebe, Vergebung und Hoffnung auf ein Leben nach dem Tode sprechen auch mich sehr an. Und wenn man die Medien verfolgt, so zeichnet sich unsere Gesellschaft immer mehr durch einen Verlust eben jener Werte aus. Wenn öffentlich Personen geschlagen werden, und man auf liegende noch drauftritt und das ganze dann gefilmt und an Freunde verschickt wird, aber keiner was dagegen tut, dann kann etwas nicht stimmen.

Aber nur weil eine Wertvorstellung 500 Jahre alt und normal (im Sinne von der breiten Gesellschaft akzeptiert) ist, muss Sie nicht richtig sein. Für die Ureinwohner ist völlig normal, quasi nackt rumzulaufen. Die Aztekten fanden Menschenopfer als völlig normal und normativ begründet. Hexenverbrennungen waren einst normal. Was ich damit sagen will: Es lohnt sich durchaus Vorstellungen, die in der jeweiligen Gesellschaft als "normal" gelten, durchaus zu hinterfragen.

Zum "ohne Heteros bald keine Menschheit mehr" kann ich nur sagen: Stimmt (wobei die heteros hierzulande auch nicht viel zum Bevölkerungswachstum beitragen). Aber damit suggerierst Du, dass nur weil es in ME 3 möglich ist ne Schwulen-Romanze einzugehen, von der Welt verlangt wird, selbst schwul zu sein.

Das ist völliger Blödsinn. Ich denke (auch wenn es nicht bewiesen ist) dass die sexuelle Orientierung in erster Linie eine Sache der Veranlagung ist. Es also schon immer einen gewissen Prozentsatz gab, der schwul oder bi war bzw. ist. 

Zum Thema Dopplemoral: Noch vor ein paar Jahrzenten war es mehr oder minder ein absolutes no-go sich als schwul zu outen und wenn es doch einer tat, hatte durchaus mit negativen Konsequenzen wie gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung, Kündigung, Prügel etc. zu fürchten. Wer trotzdem schwul war, heiratete und traf sich dann heimlich an Klappen oder anderen Lokalitäten mit anderen Männern zum Sex. Glück waren mit der Situation die wenigsten. Schuld waren u. a. deine angeführten alten Werte. Aber rechtfertigen solche Werte Seelenqulen, Angst und Unglück von etwa 10 Prozent der Bevölkerung? Ich denke nein. 

Zum Thema Meinungsfreiheit: Ich finde es gut, dass du dich darauf berufst. Dafür haben unsere ((Ur)(Groß))Mütter und Väter kämpfen müssen. Meinungsfreiheit war keine Selbstverständlichkeit und letztlich nur dem Klerus und der herrschenden Klasse (und nicht mal da vollumfänglich) möglich. Hätte niemand an den althergebrachten Werten gezweifelt, wäre das immer noch so.

Ich kann ehrlich verstehen, wenn es auf Dich als Hetero befremdlich wirkt, dass schwule Inhalte im Game vorhanden sind. Oder dann in Film und Fernsehen zunehmen Homosexualität thematisiert wird. Insbesondere kann ich verstehen, dass einem abschrecken kann, wie sich die schwule Community auf z. B: dem CSD präsentiert (mal ehrlich, ich bin für nen Schwulen auch ziemlich spießig und finde da einiges doch eher grenzwertig).

Aber ich hoffe, dass du verstehen kannst, dass gerade wichtig ist, dass die Öffentlichkeit sieht "He, es gibt Homo- und Bisexualität überall", dass es Teil der Menschheit ist. Nur so kann man die Menschen zum Nachdenken bringen.

Mir ist es schon wichtig, dass sich mein Umfeld ein eignes Bild macht und nicht Homosexualität deswegen ablehnen, nur weil es schon immer so gemacht wurde. Es ist auch wichtig, dass Ängste abgebaut werden. Hohmosexualität ist nicht ansteckend. Nur weil jemand sich schwul in der Öffntlichkeit zeigt, heißt es nicht, dass deine Kinder sich das zum Vorbild nehmen und es auch werden. Homosexualität ist keine bewusste Entscheidung, man ist es einfach, genauso wie man eben z. B. Brokuli mag oder nicht mag. 

Aber wenn dein Kind homosexuell sein sollte, wächst es mit weniger Angst auf, wenn es sieht, dass es nichts Schlimmes ist, dass es andere gibt, die genauso sind. 

Und gehört die Wertvorstellung "Kinder sollen geliebt und ohne Angst aufwachsen" nicht auch zu den alten Werden? Ist es daher nicht begrüßenswert, wenn z. B. auch in den Games diese Form des Lebens als "normal" auftaucht? Eben damit die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz wächst und sich das Kind nicht ausgegrenzt fühlt?

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass die Selbstmordrate homosexueller Jugendlicher wesentlich höher ist, als deren heterosexuellen Altersgenossen.


Abschließend: Ich möchte mich entschuldigen, wenn ich in meinem Beitrag in erster Linie auf das Schwul sein beziehe. Im Grunde gilt das natürlich auch für die Lesben und Bisexuellen. Aber da ich selbst schwul bin, fällt es mir leichter, da meine Ansichten zu äußern und formulieren.


----------



## Mothman (3. März 2012)

Und dass und wie er den Islam ins Spiel bringt, zeugt auch davon, dass da irgendein Groll ganz tief sitzt. 
Ich finde deine Äußerungen schon sehr grenzwertig, tommy1977!

EDIT:


> Zum Thema Meinungsfreiheit: Ich finde es gut, dass du dich darauf berufst. Dafür haben unsere ((Ur)(Groß))Mütter und Väter kämpfen müssen. Meinungsfreiheit war keine Selbstverständlichkeit und letztlich nur dem Klerus und der herrschenden Klasse (und nicht mal da vollumfänglich) möglich. Hätte niemand an den althergebrachten Werten gezweifelt, wäre das immer noch so.


Das Problem ist. Er will ja wieder den alten Zustand. Ihm ist es ja scheinbar nicht egal, welche Religion die Leute haben oder welche sexuellen Vorlieben. Sonst würde er sich davon ja nicht bedroht sehen. 
Also er beruft sich auf Meinungsfreiheit und fordert selbst aber Einschränkungen der selben!


----------



## Palas78 (3. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> DU bist doch der(die?)jenige, welche(r) diese Laune der Natur ins Schema des "normalen" rücken und somit als Standard etablieren will. !



Nachtrag: Jup, Homo bzw. Bisexualität ist eine Laune der Natur und schon ziemlich alt. Gibt es auch im Tierreich. Wird allerdings immer eine Rand- oder Ausnahmeerscheinung bleiben, weil sonst der Fortbestand der Art bedrot wäre. Normal ist Homosexualität daher schon - auch wenn du das anders siehst. Fakten kann man verleugnen, aber sie werden deswegen nicht weniger wahr.

Standart wird Hohmosexualität dagegen nie. Wie gegesagt dürfte der Anteil der Homosexuellen über die Jahrtausende recht konstant gewesen sein. Es ist nur ein Frage, ob man es offen zeigen konnte oder nicht (die alten Griechen waren da z. B: auch recht aufgeschlossen). Von daher wird es nicht mehr Schwule/Leseben geben, nur weil mehr darüber geredet wird oder sich in der Öffentlichkeit präsenter zeigen.

Lass diese Angst einfach hinter dir.


----------



## Enisra (3. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das Problem ist. Er will ja wieder den alten Zustand. Ihm ist es ja scheinbar nicht egal, welche Religion die Leute haben oder welche sexuellen Vorlieben. Sonst würde er sich davon ja nicht bedroht sehen.
> Also er beruft sich auf Meinungsfreiheit und fordert selbst aber Einschränkungen der selben!


 
hm nja, das ist ja eigentlich oft so, das viele meinen das eine Meinung in einer Blase ist, an der alles appralt, zumal Kritik auch eine Form der Meinungsäußerung ist und was viele dummerweise auch vergessen bzw. nicht einsehen wollen, aber Meinungen können auch  Falsch sein



Palas78 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Jup, Homo bzw. Bisexualität ist eine Laune der Natur und schon ziemlich alt. Gibt es auch im Tierreich. Wird allerdings immer eine Rand- oder Ausnahmeerscheinung bleiben, weil sonst der Fortbestand der Art bedrot wäre. Normal ist Homosexualität daher schon - auch wenn du das anders siehst. Fakten kann man verleugnen, aber sie werden deswegen nicht weniger wahr.
> 
> Standart wird Hohmosexualität dagegen nie. Wie gegesagt dürfte der Anteil der Homosexuellen über die Jahrtausende recht konstant gewesen sein. Es ist nur ein Frage, ob man es offen zeigen konnte oder nicht (die alten Griechen waren da z. B: auch recht aufgeschlossen). Von daher wird es nicht mehr Schwule/Leseben geben, nur weil mehr darüber geredet wird oder sich in der Öffentlichkeit präsenter zeigen.
> 
> Lass diese Angst einfach hinter dir.


 
Das Schöne ist ja eigentlich, das je nach Tierart das sogar ein beachtlicher Teil der Population Homosexuel ist, bei einigen Vögel und Fischen kommt das vor

Und nja, warum sollte das auch mehr geben? Denn im Prinzip sind die doch schon da, die können btz. konnten sich nur nicht outen wegen solch Ewig Gestriegen
Mal ehrlich, aber glaubt irgendwer das da irgendwer Homo/Bisexuel wird weil das Hipp ist?


----------



## Palas78 (3. März 2012)

@Enisra: Nunja, es gibt immer noch eine recht weit verbreitete Meinung, dass Schwule sich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen sollten, weil die Kinder sonst komische Ideen kommen und selbst schwul werden.

Wie gesagt, halte ich das Risiko für gering. Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass hierdurch mehr junge Menschen als früher, die sich in gleichgeschlechtlichem Sex ausprobieren wollen, das tun, eben weil die breitere gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz da ist. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dadurch mehr gleichgeschlechtlich veranlagte Menschen gibt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Denkt mal drüber nach! Ohne Heteros gibt es bald keine Menschheit mehr und ebenso gibt es bald nur noch Moslems, wenn man der weltpolitischen Entwicklung weithin so zusieht, wie es momentan gemacht wird.


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass deine Äußerung zum Thema "Moslems" auf eine latente Xenophobie und Neigung zur Pauschalisierung schließen lässt, sei dir gesagt, dass das Fortbestehen der Menschen (davon gibt es trotz wachsender Toleranz Homosexueller gegenüber irgendwie immer mehr) in Zeiten der Leihmutterschaft und In Vitro-Befruchtung gesichert sein dürfte.

Und ich bemerke gerade: als toleranter Mensch hat man scheinbar weniger Sorgen.


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ohne Heteros gibt es bald keine Menschheit mehr und ebenso gibt es bald nur noch Moslems, wenn man der weltpolitischen Entwicklung weithin so zusieht, wie es momentan gemacht wird.


Genau! Weil in einem Spiel(!) eine Homoszene ist, werden alle Männer schwul und alle Abwanderungen bei den althergebrachten christlichen Kirchen konvertieren zum Islam. Genauso wie alle Egoshooter Spieler Amokläufer werden ... oh, wait ...



> Seht lieber zu, dass unseren Kindern/Jugendlichen feste Werte und Tugenden vermittelt werden, welche im Leben weiterhelfen.


 Ähem, hallo? Hier geht es um ein SPIEL, nicht um eine Unterrichtsstunde in Wertevermittelung.

Ansonsten müsstest du im nächsten Atemzug eigentlich sämtliche Spiele an den Pranger stellen, in denen der Avatar sich übermächtig als Superheld durch Gegnerhorden schnetzelt und das Verbot sämtlicher Szenen fordern, in denen die Begründung zur Gegnerbeseitigung nicht über "die sind nun mal da", "weil sie mir im Weg sind" oder "weil ihr Tod meinen Kontostand erhöht" hinausgehen.


----------



## tommy1977 (4. März 2012)

Es gibt hier einen einzigen, der sich mit meinen Kommentaren (welche absichtlich provokativ waren) wirklich auseinandergesetzt hat. Und das ist Palas78. Er äußert sich differenziert und sachlich unter Berücksichtigung meiner Einstellung zum Thema und gibt mir teilweise sogar Recht. Dass ich hier Moslems ins Spiel gebracht habe, wurde wohl von fast allen falsch verstanden. Dies geschah nur, um ein aktuelles Beispiel dafür zu finden, was mich stört, egal ob es nun um die sexuelle Orientierung eines Menschen geht oder um die globale Vermischung aller Religionen und Rassen. Also Ali, Ayse und wie sie alle heißen...bitte nicht beleidigt fühlen, ich hab nichts gegen euch. Um es nochmal zu betonen: Ich habe nichts gegen Schwule oder Lesben. Mich stört aber diese Pseudo-Sonderstellung, welche solche Dinge immer wieder einnehmen, egal ob Homosexuelle, Moslems, Juden, Hindus...es ist und bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, was er tut und wie er es tut. Ich will mit solchen Dingen aber nicht krampfhaft in allen Lebenslagen konfrontiert werden und ich will auch keine lautstarken Morgengebete hören oder in meiner Nachbarschaft vermummte Gestalten rumlaufen sehen. Meine Kinder sollen glaubensfrei aufwachsen und irgendwann selbst entscheiden dürfen, an wen sie glauben. Und wenn mein Kurzer irgendwann mal seinen besten Kumpel als Lebensgefährten entdeckt, dann ist das halt so. Aber mich interessiert nicht, was hinter verschlossen Türen abläuft. Ich will es einfach nicht wissen. Ich habe halt meine eigenen Vorstellungen und erwarte einfach, dass diese auch akzeptiert werden, ohne mir Rassismus oder Diskriminierung vorzuwerfen. Seine Meinung wird man ja wohl noch äußern dürfen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Seine Meinung wird man ja wohl noch äußern dürfen.


Eben und genau deswegen sollte hier auch jeder über dieses Thema diskutieren und somit auch in einem ordentlichen Rahmen Kontra geben dürfen, wenn man eine Meinung nicht teilt. Zumal man damit rechnen muss, dass einem viel Ablehnung entgegenschlägt, wenn man gewollt provokativ argumentiert. Deine Meinung wäre also vielleicht ohne deine Provokation auch anders aufgenommen worden.

In diesem Land hat nun einmal jeder das Recht, seine Religion und Sexualität etc. frei ausleben zu dürfen, solange er nicht andere Menschen verletzt, gegen geltendes Recht verstößt etc.
Und so mag sich der eine vom Morgengebet gestört fühlen, der andere vom lauten Glockengebimmel der Kirche nebenan, genauso wie der eine Anstoß daran nimmt, wenn ein heterosexuelles Pärchen im Cafe fünf Minuten lang laut schmatzend Speichelaustausch betreibt und der andere, wenn er sieht, wie sich zwei Männer küssen.

Hättest du dieses Thema gemieden, wäre die Tür ja auch geschlossen geblieben und du wärst nicht damit konfrontiert worden, aber du hast dich dazu entschieden, es rein zu lassen, indem du den Artikel gelesen und dich an der Diskussion dazu beteiligt hast, was völlig ok ist, da jeder ein Recht auf seine freie Meinung hat, aber das Thema wurde dir ja nun nicht aufgedrängt.


----------



## Palas78 (4. März 2012)

@Tommy: Hättest geschrieben: "Der ganze Rummel um gay-sex in Games nervt langsam", hätte wohl keiner groß was gesagt.

Auf der anderen Seite werden wir damit Leben müssen, dass uns als Medien-Konsumenten Themen aufs Auge gedrückt werden, die uns langweilen oder die wir gar ablehnen.

Mich hat z. B. Gülcans Traumhochzeit oder Veronas (oder was es Naddel´s?) Schwangerschaft nicht wirklich interessiert, trotzdem gab es nen riesen Medienrummel darum, dem man sich nicht entziehen konnte. Auch Big Brother, Dschungelcamp, DSDS und Co. lehne ich ab. Ich finde es ist kein gutes Beispiel, wie Menschen miteinander umgehen sollten, Diese Sendungen beruhen auf Schadenfreude, Fremdschämen und derm Apell an andere "niedrige" Instinkte. Das heißt nicht, dass es vereinzelt nicht auch komisch sein kann (habe auch schon mal drüber lachen müssen - wer ist schon frei von Schadenfreude?), aber insgesamt tragen solche Sendungen m. E. zur Volksverdummung und Sittenverfall bei.

Wenn jemand dennoch sowas sehen will - ok, jeder hat hier sein Recht über seine Freizeitgestltung selbst zu bestimmen. 

Mich stört dabei nur, dass es fast unmöglich ist, damit nicht belästgt zu werden. Beispiel: Ich gehe am Zeitungsstand vorbei (wo ich öfter mal bin) und die Titelseite der Bild (die man einfach nicht übersehen kann - ein Grund warum ich die Bild auch nicht sonderlich mag) springt mich mit der Schlagzeile an, DSDS Star sonundso hat was mit dem oder der und Hinz oder Kunz oder ganz Deutschland belogen. Im Fernsehen beim Zappen gibt es immer Vorschau für diese Sendungen, oder in Talkshows wird drüber diskutiert, es gibt Ansagen im Radio u. v. m.

Mich nervt es manchmal auch, dass ich mit Dingen zugemüllt werde, mit denen ich mich eigentlich gar nicht befassen möchte.

Aber damit muss man m. E. halt leben. Das gehört derzeit zu unserer multimedialen Gesellschaft dazu. Ansonsten müsste ich auf Fernsehen, Zeitungsstände, Radio und Internet verzichten - und so sehr nervt es mich dann auch nicht.

Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage: Warum öffnest du das Thema, wenn es dich nicht interessiert und du damit verschon bleiben willst? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den Link mit dem Namen _Männlicher Shepard in gleichgeschlechtlicher Sex-Szene - Youtube-Nutzer nicht erfreut _ entweder hier auf der Seite oder bei Google gesehen hast.

Mich hat es (wen wunderts *g*) interessiert und daher habe ich es mir durchgelesen. Aber warum hast du es nicht ingoriert? Im Gegensatz zu einer Schlagzeile in der Bild ist das hier doch noch recht dezent präsentiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. März 2012)

Palas78 schrieb:


> Mich stört dabei nur, dass es fast unmöglich ist, damit nicht belästgt zu werden. Beispiel: Ich gehe am Zeitungsstand vorbei (wo ich öfter mal bin) und die Titelseite der Bild (die man einfach nicht übersehen kann - ein Grund warum ich die Bild auch nicht sonderlich mag) springt mich mit der Schlagzeile an, DSDS Star sonundso hat was mit dem oder der und Hinz oder Kunz oder ganz Deutschland belogen. Im Fernsehen beim Zappen gibt es immer Vorschau für diese Sendungen, oder in Talkshows wird drüber diskutiert, es gibt Ansagen im Radio u. v. m.


 
Ich kann das meistens ziemlich gut ausblenden, wenn ich mich damit konfrontiert sehe. 
Liegt die Bild irgendwo aus, registiere ich das Titelblatt, aber meine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne ist scheinbar zu kurz, denn ich habe es dann auch schnell wieder verdrängt, ebenso wie bestimmte "Promis", Sendungen etc. 

Obwohl ich mich doch frage, wie es um die Gesellschaft steht, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Medien ihr Spiegel sind.

Aber das führt nun auch etwas zu weit von Shepard und seinem Coming Out weg.


----------



## Enisra (4. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ich habe halt meine eigenen Vorstellungen und erwarte einfach, dass diese auch akzeptiert werden, ohne mir Rassismus oder Diskriminierung vorzuwerfen. Seine Meinung wird man ja wohl noch äußern dürfen.


 
Das Problem ist nur das wenn man neben seiner Meinung dummerweise auch Handfesten Blödsinn mit rein packt, wie z.B. damit angefangen anderen Doppelmoral vorwerfen, dann aber nur selbst etwas gegen Schwule haben, aber nicht gegen Lesben oder andere Dinge, hack nicht nach, ich kann die auch Auflisten oder der Vorstellung das sich die Leute selbst in diese Sonderstellung drängen, denn dummerweise wollen die meisten, wie Behinderte einfach nur ein ganz normales Leben führen wie jeder andere auch, nur wird das teils von Ignoranten, die z.B. auf Behindertenparkplätzen parken (die allerdings nur für Körperlich beeinträchtige und nicht Geistig schwache sind, aber die sie nun mal brauchen weil die sonst nicht gescheit raus kommen) oder so Ewig Gestrigen Sand ins Getriebe gestreut bekommen. Auch sollte man vorsichtig sein mit seinen Aussagen, denn eher sind das so Leute wie du, die andere in genau die monierte Sonderstellung drücken, aber wie sagte Sadre schon: "Die Hölle, das sind die anderen."

hm, aber was ist eigentlich dieses Bild? Muss man das kennen?


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Also Ali, Ayse und wie sie alle heißen...bitte nicht beleidigt fühlen, ich hab nichts gegen euch.


Boah, Junge! Merkst du noch was?


----------



## Andreebremen (4. März 2012)

Ich finds geil eine Frau zu spielen


----------

